# Dollar store ideas



## keeperlacey (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you all have some ideas to share on dollar store finds for the buns? I have read in various post that you can find some awesome things there, but I wanted to get some specifics! We have a NIC cage, so we are trying to get it well decorated and full of great things for the babies


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess it depends on the dollar store. The 1st thing that comes to mind is stuff for babies, like hard plastic teething rings & little pads & blankets that are fleece on 1 side & waterproof on the other [for holding when grooming].


----------



## kloppie8 (Jun 24, 2012)

I got a cool scratch pad for the rabbit. It is made for cats but he loves it. I went to Petsmart right after I bought it and they wanted 8 bucks for the same thing.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 24, 2012)

I use one of their little organizing crates (the ones that look like Milk crates) as a hay rack.


----------



## JuneBug3 (Jun 24, 2012)

i buy microfiber clothes/towels for bedding
and plastic dish pans for litter boxes


----------



## mdith4him (Jun 24, 2012)

I use their plastic dish pans for litter boxes, too. I usually buy 4 or 6 at a time and then when one gets gross after a couple months I can change it out for a new one. Way cheaper than the ones at the pet store, which I'm sure have to be replaced after awhile, too.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 24, 2012)

I have found quite a few things at dollar stores for the bunnies. Small (around 30X30 inches) fleece blankets are great in carriers and they come in some different colours and patterns. Pet beds are also great, but the selection can vary. Some cats toys and tunnels are also good. I have also found large cat litter boxes. The small cat dishes can be good for travel too For things not in the pet area, there are zip ties (good quality ones, not all are good), tarps, shower curtain rings, baby teething toys, under shelf racks can make good hay racks, ceramic dishes for food bowls. Some have stick on tiles for covering wood or coroplast. 

The thing with dollar stores is that they are all different. Larger ones tend to have more selection and better prices, but some smaller ones can be good for specific prices. I would recommend going when you have some time and just looking around and seeing what is there and what you can use. You may find something you love and needs, so buy it then as the next time you go in it might be gone.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea~ *headed to dollar store!* :run:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 24, 2012)

I got an 8 pack of wiffel balls last time I went, the buns love them because they are light and fun to toss!

I like to just go up and down the isles looking at things from a bun's eye view.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 25, 2012)

I use the small plastic bins as hay racks and cut a hole in them. I use the blankets, and the baby toys, and the little containers (to put like grapes in) and cut holes in them and put hay in it, so it's like a little toy


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 25, 2012)

You can find a lot of neat things in dollar stores! All depends on what store.. your best bet is to go in and just look around. Endless ideas there. I actually favor Dollar Tree and 99 Cent Stuff.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2012)

Pretty much what everyone said above--nothing to add, except the whiffle balls are very popular.


----------



## keeperlacey (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys are awesome! I love all the ideas!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 25, 2012)

Omg love these ideas! I can't believe I havent thought of this before. Yep, off to the dollar store with Mia


----------



## Samara (Jul 11, 2012)

Whiffle balls here too! I keep a wicker basket of them around


----------



## JuneBug3 (Jul 13, 2012)

just bought whiffle balls and carpet squares to use for traction on ramps


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 13, 2012)

LOVE the whiffle ball idea! Can't wait to get to the dollar store and stock up on cheap treats for the buns!


----------



## melglinski (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the dollar store ideas. I need to stock up on some toys for my rabbit. I like the whiffle ball, because my rabbit loves to throw plastic bowls and paper tubes.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 24, 2012)

OK here's the million dollar question.

What is a Whiffle ball?:? Picture if possible.

Thanks

Susan:expressionless


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.sallybowmanrealestate.com/agent_files/Wiffle-Ball-Baseball.jpg

There is a photo!
It is like a ball (plastic) with holes in it so it is light weight.


----------



## Melissa20104 (Aug 4, 2012)

Subscribing!


----------



## GizmoTheMiniRex (Aug 6, 2012)

gizmo likes to chew up the untreated wicker balls and baskets i can usually find for less than $2...get creative and your buns will flip out for new toys


----------

